# Rogue FlashBender 2 - XL Pro question of weight



## daniela (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi!
In winter it is the time to shoot indoors. So, blowing up my equipment is needed.
For my small working room, a second softbox would not work well, so I found the Rogue FlashBender 2 - XL Pro Lighting System in the world wide web.

My question: Is an speedlite able to carry its weight? And is it possible to bend/tilt the flash head, or has it to be used only in vertical position?
I´ve ordered the large flash bender and I´m thinking of buying the XL kit too, if I can tilt the flash head.

Thanks
Daniela


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm sure it will be fine. I use a Lastolite Ezybox Speedlite on my 600EX, it's a 22x22cm softbox with sturdy construction, and it's not light.


----------



## Besisika (Jan 13, 2017)

I have one and it is my favorite modifier in tight space, especially when I need to put it against a wall (simulating a wall lamp).
Yes, a speedlite can carry it. Both my 430EX II and Yongnuo have no trouble carrying it.
Yes, you can tilt it. don't expect it to stay strongly straight though. It bends a bit but doesn't bother at all.
My suggestion, though, is to use an umbrella holder as the steps on a speedlite tilting is too big and getting the right angle is sometimes impossible. 
I mean something similar to this:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Photo-Flash-Adapter-Hot-Shoe-Swivel-Light-Stand-Mount-Umbrella-Holder-Bracket-B-/331723626297?hash=item4d3c44d739:g:r0UAAOSwcLxYLwNC


----------

